
UK snubs Apple-Google coronavirus app API - samizdis
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/28/uk_coronavirus_google_apple_api/
======
samizdis
> ... the British health service is in favor of a system that sends data on
> who may have the virus to a centralised server, and puts the NHS in charge
> of who is contacted and when.

~~~
jjgreen
... that should be "NHSX/Palantir" I think ...

